# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Диски

## Elen2

"Дитячі пісні Ірини Тарнавської" (+, минус) 
«Дитячі пісні» +.rar http://narod.ru/disk/11884349000/%C2...20%2B.rar.html 
«Дитячі пісні» минус.rar http://narod.ru/disk/11886822000/%C2...B%20-.rar.html 
1. ДАIНА БОРОДIНА - ШКIЛЬНЫЙ ДЗВIНОК (3:20) 
2. ДАРИНА ТИХОЛАЗ - ПОСМIШКА (3:34) 
3. ДАIНА БОРОДIНА - СОНЕЧКО (2:57) 
4. МАРIЯ ДОБРОВАНОВА - ТРИ ПОВЕРХИ (3:21) 
5. ХРИСТИНА ВАРТАНЯН - ШКОЛА (3:01) 
6. АНАСТАСIЯ ТИСЕЦЬКА - ВIТАМIНКА (2:45) 
7. АНАСТАСIЯ ТИСЕЦЬКА - КОРОЛЕВА (3:34) 
8. ОЛЕГ ПОЛИГА - ЗАКОХАНИЙ (3:34) 
9. МАРIЯ ГОЛОВАТЕНКО - ПРОЩАВАЙ РIДНА ШКОЛО! (3:03) 
10. АНАСТАСIЯ БАБРIВСЬКА - ШАРИКИ ФОНАРИКИ (Russian) (2:02) 
11. ВIТА ОСТАПЧУК - ТВОЇ ОЧИ (4:04) 
12. ТАРАС ПРОЦЕНКО - ВЧИТЕЛЬКА (3:16) 
13. МАРIЯ ГОЛОВАТЕНКО - МАМО (4:37) 
14. ДИТЯЧИЙ ГУРТ - ЗВЕЗДЫ (Russian) (3:17) 


Трек-лист диска (текстовый файл) 
http://narod.ru/disk/13926621000/%D0...D1%80.doc.html 
Архив диска: 
http://narod.ru/disk/13926603000/%D0...%80-1.rar.html

----------

--Ксения-- (18.10.2016), julialav (04.02.2016)

----------


## *Юля*

ЗНАЙШЛА В МЕРЕЖІ два диски під назвою''Слуханка для української малечі''.
1-й диск - 20 казок.
2-й диск - ''Музичний''в якому представлені:
а).Дитячі,танцювальні пісні.
б).Веснянки.
в).Жниварські пісні.
г).Купальські.
д)Заклички,лічилки,ігри.
е).Колядки,щедрівки.
є).Колискові.
Зміст матеріалів додається.


ДИСК №1 КАЗКИ
http://narod.ru/disk/21649480000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html
ДИСК №2 МУЗИЧНИЙ
http://narod.ru/disk/21650116000/%D0...D0%B9.rar.html
ЗМІСТ МАТЕРІАЛІВ "СЛУХАНКА ДЛЯ УКРАЇНСЬКОЇ МАЛЕЧІ"

----------

sonat_a14 (24.04.2017), Веселка (03.11.2016), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019), Наташа5374 (23.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

диск записала с утренней гимнастикой Плюха,немного убрала в начале песенку про утро :Blush2: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivasenko (25.11.2018), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), Rita03 (18.06.2017), viculy (31.08.2016), Алена Болинская (28.06.2018)

----------


## катя 98

[QUOTE=катя 98;4770685]Загрузила диск с купленного сборника  артикуляционными упражнениями для логоп.групп и тексты на укр.мове к ним .Вот бы напеть!!! Девочки,попробуйте,пожалуйста!  :Blush2: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

  - ссылка была нерабочая! Перегрузила! :Yes4:

----------

natalia1508 (09.02.2016), SANOCHKA (14.04.2019), Алена Болинская (28.06.2018), Алина Закирова (03.04.2017), Лариса12 (08.02.2016), Оксана Васильевна (10.02.2016)

----------


## катя 98

> Загрузила диск с купленного сборника  артикуляционными упражнениями для логоп.групп и тексты на укр.мове к ним .Вот бы напеть!!! Девочки,попробуйте,пожалуйста!  Перегрузила!




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

natalia1968 (06.08.2021), viculy (31.08.2016), Оксана Васильевна (10.02.2016)

----------


## julialav

Ранній дошк. вік. -Художне словоhttps://cloud.mail.ru/public/NK7y/PSVuFhfSf

----------

--Ксения-- (18.10.2016), Anechka_Rom (09.03.2016), E-lena (08.02.2016), Elen2 (09.02.2016), irusa (08.02.2016), julchonoc (08.02.2016), Kolpachiha (23.09.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), lolu66 (08.02.2016), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), oksana888 (14.11.2017), oktana (12.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (08.02.2016), Olia Medvedeva (25.04.2017), s.piskunn (26.04.2017), Sofuschka (08.02.2016), sonat_a14 (24.04.2017), Stashynj (08.02.2016), Валя Муза (09.02.2016), Венерочка (27.03.2016), Веселка (03.11.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (03.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (08.02.2016), Музрукоff (08.02.2016), Ніка (08.02.2016), талант (09.02.2016), ЮЛилиана (09.03.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.02.2016)

----------


## julialav

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DSK6/fbLBVCEPV второй диск

----------

--Ксения-- (18.10.2016), Anechka_Rom (09.03.2016), dzvinochok (22.11.2017), E-lena (08.02.2016), Elen2 (09.02.2016), Inganew (17.10.2016), irusa (08.02.2016), ivasenko (25.11.2018), julchonoc (08.02.2016), keliot (09.02.2016), Kolpachiha (23.09.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), lolu66 (08.02.2016), more (28.01.2020), n@denk@ (08.02.2016), na4a (16.09.2017), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), Notka Fa (09.02.2016), Olga Beliaeva (08.02.2016), Sofuschka (08.02.2016), sonat_a14 (24.04.2017), Stashynj (08.02.2016), tanya0613 (08.02.2016), Валя Муза (09.02.2016), Венерочка (27.03.2016), Веселка (03.11.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (03.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.02.2016), Лариса12 (08.02.2016), лида-1410 (08.02.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (28.09.2016), Музрукоff (08.02.2016), Ніка (08.02.2016), Неля Литвинцева (12.09.2018), талант (09.02.2016), ЮЛилиана (09.03.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.02.2016)

----------


## julialav

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6V3F/u2tEqGFCB девочки выставила обещанный диск.... простите за задержку, после отпуска не могу собрать свои вещи по всему саду....., есть диск 2 часть.....

----------

--Ксения-- (18.10.2016), Anechka_Rom (09.10.2016), dasha_bene (12.09.2016), diak (11.09.2016), Elen2 (12.09.2016), Inganew (17.10.2016), ivano (12.09.2016), ivasenko (25.11.2018), julchonoc (13.09.2016), Kolpachiha (12.09.2016), lolu66 (14.09.2016), more (28.01.2020), n@denk@ (12.09.2016), oksana888 (12.09.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.09.2016), Sofuschka (12.09.2016), Алена Болинская (28.06.2018), Венерочка (12.09.2016), Веселка (03.11.2016), замбурская (21.09.2016), Ллорхен (12.09.2016), Ніка (13.09.2016), талант (11.09.2016)

----------


## ih-lena

Анастасія Комлікова – представник нової генерації українських композиторів. Дитячі пісні  http://dytyachipisni.wixsite.com/muzyka-dlya-malyukiv

----------

more (28.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (23.03.2018)

----------

